# Big one hit by car



## ryano (Aug 27, 2013)

Somewhere up around Hiawassee.  Supposedly 550#


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Aug 27, 2013)

What a shame.


----------



## Canyon (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats a nice one.  Hate to see it just go to waste.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 27, 2013)

I would of have like to have seen that one while hunting....


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 27, 2013)

Ryan I think that was hit at the foot of unicoi on my side.


----------



## FMBear (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a lot of good chili, sausage, and burgers right there.  I truly hope it doesn't go to waste!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the same bear from a thread below, thread explains what happened to it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2013)

cklem said:


> This is the same bear from a thread below, thread explains what happened to it.



Thanks for posting the good photo. Sure is an uncommon large bear.  Surprised there's not an easy to find news report on the web that I'm having trouble locating about this significant incident, but maybe Georgia DNR has a news item about it.  Sorry it did not make it to hunting season. 

Here's the forum thread web link below:  



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=765840 

Towns County bear ran over this weekend 

08-12-2013


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 29, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks for posting the good photo. Sure is an uncommon large bear.  Surprised there's not an easy to find news report on the web that I'm having trouble locating about this significant incident, but maybe Georgia DNR has a news item about it.  Sorry it did not make it to hunting season.
> 
> Here's the forum thread web link below:
> 
> ...



It's a big bear, but not all that uncommon in this area, a few get hit every year, a few bigguns get killed by hunters in this area too.I have experienced a 60 mph head on collision with bears more than once, in a toyota pickup in blairesville and in an f150 in Maine, like hitting another car.Both got up and ran off never to be seen at least by me again,


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 29, 2013)

cklem said:


> Ryan I think that was hit at the foot of unicoi on my side.



is that- that deer lodge steak hse to the right


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 29, 2013)

cklem said:


> It's a big bear, but not all that uncommon in this area, a few get hit every year, a few bigguns get killed by hunters in this area too.I have experienced a 60 mph head on collision with bears more than once, in a toyota pickup in blairesville and in an f150 in Maine, like hitting another car.Both got up and ran off never to be seen at least by me again,



500-pound black bears are not common anywhere, especially in Georgia.  Few that size are killed in Georgia each year by hunters or any other means.   

Sounds like you've had very rough experiences with bears.  Glad you survived your vehicle collisions with them.  Bears sure are tough critters. 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_black_bear 

American black bear 


"In Great Smoky Mountains National Park, adult males averaged 112 kg (250 lb) and adult females averaged 47 kg (100 lb) per one study.[40]" 

"In Yellowstone National Park, a population study found that adult males averaged 119 kg (260 lb) and adult females averaged 67 kg (150 lb).[41]" 

"Adult black bears in Yukon Flats National Wildlife Refuge in east-central Alaska were found to average 87.3 kg (192 lb) in males and 63.4 kg (140 lb) in females, whereas on Kuiu Island in southeast Alaska (where nutritious salmon are readily available) adult bears averaged an estimated 115 kg (250 lb).[38][39]"


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 29, 2013)

ALPHAMAX said:


> is that- that deer lodge steak hse to the right


No man the deer lodge is black and red haha


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 30, 2013)

ALPHAMAX said:


> is that- that deer lodge steak hse to the right



It looks like the little building, just south of Deer lodge, where the passing lane starts, at the intersection to Brasstown bald.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 30, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> 500-pound black bears are not common anywhere, especially in Georgia.  Few that size are killed in Georgia each year by hunters or any other means.
> 
> Sounds like you've had very rough experiences with bears.  Glad you survived your vehicle collisions with them.  Bears sure are tough critters.
> 
> ...



They may not be common, but there are several killed in western nc and north ga every year, There is one that my cur dog bays and fights in my yard most every night for the past month,I have to get up several times during the night to chase him off, this is all thanks to my part time Florida neighbors feeding him,he will exceed 400lbs, have friends that hunt eastern nc every year and kill at least a couple every year over 400, last year killing one at 703lbs. I would agree that average is 150-250lbs, depending on food supply.But we see several this size every year.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 30, 2013)

cklem said:


> It looks like the little building, just south of Deer lodge, where the passing lane starts, at the intersection to Brasstown bald.



That's because it is. The bear was hit just south of the Deer Lodge by the roll back that is in the pic.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 30, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's because it is. The bear was hit just south of the Deer Lodge by the roll back that is in the pic.



how convenient to the roll back man


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2013)

cklem said:


> They may not be common, but there are several killed in western nc and north ga every year, There is one that my cur dog bays and fights in my yard most every night for the past month,I have to get up several times during the night to chase him off, this is all thanks to my part time Florida neighbors feeding him,he will exceed 400lbs, have friends that hunt eastern nc every year and kill at least a couple every year over 400, last year killing one at 703lbs. I would agree that average is 150-250lbs, depending on food supply.But we see several this size every year.



No doubt ya'll sure do have some big 'uns up there.  

I just stumbled across the info that the *U.S. record black bear came from North Carolina* according to the web link below:  



http://www.examiner.com/article/few...-hunters-this-year-but-a-new-state-record-set 

"The U.S. record wild black bear, shot in North Carolina in November 1998, weighed 880 lbs." 


or 


http://www.americanbear.org/Size.htm 

The world record weight for an American black bear is 880 pounds. This was the recorded weight of a 10.75 year-old male bear shot in North Carolina in November 1998.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

ALPHAMAX said:


> is that- that deer lodge steak hse to the right



No the deer lodge is right around the corner from there. I had heard about it but hadn't seen the pic.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 30, 2013)

cklem said:


> It looks like the little building, just south of Deer lodge, where the passing lane starts, at the intersection to Brasstown bald.



Yes. That is that little building.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 31, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> No doubt ya'll sure do have some big 'uns up there.
> 
> I just stumbled across the info that the *U.S. record black bear came from North Carolina* according to the web link below:
> 
> ...



Yea I don't know why bears get so big around Nc coastal region, I suspect when Ga,s southern bear population get as big as the coastal Nc population, will probably see the same thing, the habitat is very similar,Ga will be seeing some big bears in the next few years I would suspect, even in places they havnt been in a long time, Ga, bear population is growing fast, even in the middle part of the state, maybe Ga will have a state wide season in the near future.


----------



## Paint Brush (Aug 31, 2013)

cklem said:


> Yea I don't know why bears get so big around Nc coastal region, I suspect when Ga,s southern bear population get as big as the coastal Nc population, will probably see the same thing, the habitat is very similar,Ga will be seeing some big bears in the next few years I would suspect, even in places they havnt been in a long time, Ga, bear population is growing fast, even in the middle part of the state, maybe Ga will have a state wide season in the near future.



  A bear over 300 is not as scarce as hens teeth but will run a close second. I consider 300 to be called a biggun and can only say ive seen 3 while in the woods hunting. On the other hand I have seen several boars in the 200 to 250 range.  Every 100lb you go over 3 they get even rarer. The one on the back of the roll back was most likely the one I saw cross the road last august just above where the road goes into swallow creek wma. He ran across in front of a Toyota pickup and his back was almost as tall as the hood. The guy in the pickup came to a complete stop to keep from hitting him. Bears this big are old old bears,10 to 15 yrs old.  
  One reason the coast of NC has such big heavy weights is they never hibernate or lay up in cold weather like they do here. Also an endless food supply helps to. Our bears gorge on the mast crop while it is plentiful then slack off moving when the acorns get scarce. If they keep moving they burn off the fat that they spent all fall putting on.
  Back to the state wide season let DNR keep waiting around on it, one morning they are gona wake up and every one south of Atlanta will have one on the back porch in the trash, or the cat food.
  ECKLEM you better bring that cur in at nite Smokey might have him for supper.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 1, 2013)

Paint Brush said:


> A bear over 300 is not as scarce as hens teeth but will run a close second. I consider 300 to be called a biggun and can only say ive seen 3 while in the woods hunting. On the other hand I have seen several boars in the 200 to 250 range.  Every 100lb you go over 3 they get even rarer. The one on the back of the roll back was most likely the one I saw cross the road last august just above where the road goes into swallow creek wma. He ran across in front of a Toyota pickup and his back was almost as tall as the hood. The guy in the pickup came to a complete stop to keep from hitting him. Bears this big are old old bears,10 to 15 yrs old.
> One reason the coast of NC has such big heavy weights is they never hibernate or lay up in cold weather like they do here. Also an endless food supply helps to. Our bears gorge on the mast crop while it is plentiful then slack off moving when the acorns get scarce. If they keep moving they burn off the fat that they spent all fall putting on.
> Back to the state wide season let DNR keep waiting around on it, one morning they are gona wake up and every one south of Atlanta will have one on the back porch in the trash, or the cat food.
> ECKLEM you better bring that cur in at nite Smokey might have him for supper.



I think Ole Jake has learned his lesson, after gettin his chimes rung last week, He thought he could catch Yogi, after he caught a right hook upside the head,he had to lay on the front porch a couple days, he bays and stays back a few feet now. there were 2 in the yard 2 nights ago, he just ran circles around them baying, he didn't try to catch,


----------

